# A band that helped me out...



## predawndance (Mar 12, 2011)

I know this is weird but this band has been really helping me
The problem is music isn't a pill or a practice, it's obviously something you're going to be open to listening to or not right off the bat
So I'd call this band pop-punk, pretty much straight up pure pop-punk so if you don't like or respect it you won't be open to them
Anyway, they are called The Wonder Years
and this is one of there best songs:




They have this line they repeat over and over through the record
"I'm not sad anymore I'm just tired most nights"
and the singer says it's not a statement but more of a battlecry
something he wants to be true so he sings it and feels closer to it
The period of my life marked by DP wasn't marked by anything I'd call "sadness"; it was emotionless. But the line helps anyway.
The album The Upsides is their best,
and if you're interested in it message me and I'll get it to you.

I know this is kind of idiosyncratic but if it helps any one other person out I'd be glad.
-joe


----------



## iwontgiveupifyoudontgiveup (Feb 13, 2011)

I liked that song a lot. I also really like "won't be pathetic forever" Thanks!


----------



## predawndance (Mar 12, 2011)

Blush said:


> I liked that song a lot. I also really like "won't be pathetic forever" Thanks!


i just listened to "wont be pathetic forever"
it was goo as well.
no problem at all.
I'm seeing them in April in the Chicago area.
It's nice to have something reallllly exciting to look forward to.


----------



## Strangerdanger (Oct 3, 2010)

they totally rock thank you!


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

For those who are fans of rap, I recommend listening to the song Feather by the artist Nujabes. 
If you pay attention to the lyrics, it has a nice feel to it, like things aren't so bad, and you're just a person, like everyone else.

Then there's the band Panic at the Disco. A song that I've found really helps me out by them is That Green Gentleman. The lyrics "Things have changed for me, but that's okay, I feel the same." in the chorus are really comforting to listen to.


----------



## 39417 (Nov 18, 2011)

I feel like the band. *The Dangerous Summer* relate to me with DP and depression. There is this one song called A Space To Grow. I feel like I can more relate to the lyrics of this band than any others because its more about how feel about like in general than stupid issues than will obviously fade away in a few weeks by the most. The lyrics are this:

"Six long hours in my head, I watched people in cars.
It made me feel like I'm living, I guess it's never that hard.
Let's live outside of the city and blame the ones that I loved
for all the shit that I carried when I was never enough.

I found a cut somewhere where we could all lay.
The world was waking up and I'm learning now,
that my heart isn't breaking down; it's my world.
So pray with me, pray with me, pray with me, 'cause I'm spent.

Yeah, I spent them all.
Those long confusing hours with my mind turned on.
The world was getting louder.
I found myself on edge; my feet were over water, just a song in my head
that reminded me I'll never be alone.

I found a cut somewhere where we could all stay.
It's frank, and it's fucked but I'm learning now
that my heart isn't breaking down; It's my world.
So I'll take another look at my life and give everything
I own to all the people in my heart.
I am free, I am freezing. I am wrong.

I am so obscure it's terrible, and I'm loved,
but in between the cars they bother me.
I helped make the art that hangs on your walls
and plays in your heart; it stays in your arms.
You're not a machine, I'm sure of that.

You're every bit like me.
You gave up on your dreams
and now you're stuck with that.
You settled for the pencil days.
I'm a paint brush in a way.
I'm simple, yeah, I'm plain.
I'm colored all the same.
I have meaning if you find it in yourself.
I'll sell myself or not, like I really give a fuck
I'm just an artist on a shelf.

that my heart isn't breaking down; It's my world.
So I'll take another look at my life and give everything
I own to all the people in my heart.
I am free, I am freezing. I am wrong."

Read more: http://artists.letssingit.com/the-dangerous-summer-lyrics-a-space-to-grow-d2nxff3#ixzz1fOLTnVmr
LetsSingIt - Your favorite Music Community


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't need the music , but it might help. Repeating afirmations like that has been shown to help


----------



## LogLady (Oct 17, 2011)

When I got really deep into dp/dr, like the worst, I got OBSESSED with a band called Idaho. They're referred to as "slowcore", shoegaze, dreampop, and are great if you like wallowing in downer kind of music. For that matter, maybe you shouldn't listen to them, but for me it was all really relatable and gave me an emotional outlet.


----------

